# Dick's Sporting Goods on Mason-Montgomery Rd



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

Does anyone know when the Dick's Sporting Goods on Mason-Montgomery Rd will be opening and if it will have a fishing dept?


----------



## larryfish (Apr 26, 2004)

Good question? I work about a half mile from there. Finally, a place to go for lunch$.


----------



## finburger (Apr 14, 2004)

Where is this store going to be?


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

It's just south of irwin-simpson rd (a couple lights south of western row) and north fields ertel rd (I-71 overpass).


----------



## BMagill (May 5, 2004)

Larryfish,
I work in the same neighborhood. You ever hit the pond on the corner of Irwin Simpson and Snyder for lunch?


----------



## fishintiger (Apr 26, 2004)

Do you know who is building it? Is it going in a shopping center? I know my company is building down there, but I am not sure if Dick's is going in our center. We are building what they are going to call Deerfield Towne center on Mason-Mont. Road. It is opening in the summer/fall of this year.

fishintiger


----------



## fishmason (May 2, 2004)

I live literally 30 seconds away from it. So when i drive by tonight, ill check it out and let everyone know if there is a set date.... it looks really close right now to being done.


----------



## fishmason (May 2, 2004)

Bmagill.....

I have fished the snider pond alot and never had much luck but if you PM later, im checking out a pond that is just now reachable tonight/tomm.... ill let ya know where and whats in it.


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

anyone know how old that pond snider is and what fish are in it. If It was decent sized carp I might have to hit it. I used to drive past it all the time and I only live 5 minutes from it.


----------



## mcmd8700 (May 21, 2004)

I have hit that pond three times now, and have pulled bass out of there everytime. (I live pretty close) They were all running about 12-13 inches, but I did see a monster cruising in the weeds. I wish I could have hooked him. One of the guys there did tell me he pulled 3.75 lb bass out of there and a 9 lb channel. It looks like it is getting fished harder and harder every day, so I am sure those fish will get conditioned soon enough.


----------



## fastfisher (May 7, 2004)

They will definetly have hunting and fishing dept. as for when they will open iam not sure i worked in there a couple of weeks ago and they were all done. butttttt. the last day i was there they made about 10,000 in changes to the golf shop.


----------



## larryfish (Apr 26, 2004)

BMagill,

I have never fished that pond before, but one of the guys I work with has. He said that he has caught some decent channel cats and blue gill. Most of the bass that he catches are like what mcmd8700 said 12 & 13 inches.


----------



## BMagill (May 5, 2004)

About what I thought - I can consistently catch bass up to 12" there, but that seems to be where they top out. After more than 20 trips, there may be a few lunkers in there, but they're very few and very smart. Did see a giant channel there once.


----------



## Tee (Apr 5, 2004)

I live about 1 mile away from there as well. When is it going to open? This is going to be trouble.....a Dicks sporting Goods about 1 mile away and BPS about 15 minutes away........ I'm going broke...   


Tee


----------



## fishmason (May 2, 2004)

I ran by it last night and still no sign, or any notice anywhere......

3.75 lb'r in snider pond i doubt it, but possible  

the channel however is very possible i caught and weighed a 5lbr a year ago.


----------



## hunterm (Apr 22, 2004)

I've lived a 10th of a mile from the Irwin-Simpson/Snider Rd intersection for 14 years and the pond has been there as long as I've lived there.

Have taken the kids there a few times since it went from private residence to park. Caught some 1-3 lbs channel cats and a lot of small blue gills.


----------



## mcmd8700 (May 21, 2004)

The bass I saw cruising in the weeds was big. I fish quite a bit for lmb, and the one I saw was in the 3 lb range. But everytime I drive by that pond, it looks packed. I think I may stay to fishing the smallies in the creeks as opposed to that pond.


----------



## mcmd8700 (May 21, 2004)

Well, there is one less 10+lb catfish in that pond. I saw an older gentleman pull out the monster and proceed to go to his car with it. I was clear at the other side, and yelled at him that it was catch and release, but to no avail. He was gone before I could get close. 

I did manage 3 bass. One was about 2lb, the others were small.


----------

